
What happens when you type Google.com into the browser and press enter - eindiran
https://github.com/alex/what-happens-when
======
bob_theslob646
This is amazing!!

This goes into every depth of what happens from the physical pushing of the
keys on the keyboard to the page rendering.

For someone who constantly wants to understand how things work, this page will
be my reading for the next week.

>The "g" key is pressed The following sections explain the physical keyboard
actions and the OS interrupts. When you press the key "g" the browser receives
the event and the auto-complete functions kick in. Depending on your browser's
algorithm and if you are in private/incognito mode or not various suggestions
will be presented to you in the dropbox below the URL bar. Most of these
algorithms sort and prioritize results based on search history, bookmarks,
cookies, and popular searches from the internet as a whole. As you are typing
"google.com" many blocks of code run and the suggestions will be refined with
each key press. It may even suggest "google.com" before you finish typing it.

